# Which Brush Bandit chipper



## coolbrze (May 12, 2010)

We currently run a Bandit 6" 65XP on our '06 F450 14' dump and are looking for a bigger chipper for this truck. We're considering the Bandit 9-12" chippers (90XP, 150XP, 200XP, & 250XP) but don't know which one is best for our applicaton. I'm sure they're all top of the line chippers but what's a good size for this truck, we sure could use a 250XP 12", but if weight will be a problem maybe a 150???


----------



## lxt (May 13, 2010)

I really like the bandit 90xp`s, they`re lighter in weight & as far as eating it up.....they do awesome!

Any of Bandits chippers are gonna be awesome IMHO, I know guys with vermeer bc1000`s & my old 90xp keeps right up with em.

If I were to buy brandnew?? I would get the 90xp with Hydraulic yoke lift & a few other bells & whistles...oh & the diesel powerunit!

good luck!!


LXT.........


----------



## phillytreeking1 (May 16, 2010)

go for the 250 bigger is better im running 3 of them everyday awsome chippers


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 17, 2010)

We run 90's, 200's and 250's. I would go with the 250 any day over the 90. For nothing else, the throat is so much wider, you can get much bigger material into it and don't have to cut things up so much.


----------



## coolbrze (May 18, 2010)

You all don't think that 250XP is too much weight for an F450 or F550? I know we sure could use the 12" capacity but the weight of the chipper + "full" chip box is what worries me.


----------



## phillytreeking1 (May 20, 2010)

i tow my one 250 with a f350 dually no problems i tow my 1590 with a 550 no problems


----------



## arbor pro (May 21, 2010)

I recently sold my bandit 200+ and bought a vermeer 1800. The 200+ was perfect behind my F350 chip truck. The 1800 is way heavy so now I'm looking for a bigger chip truck.

I would NEVER go back to the 200+. While a good chipper, it took 4 times longer to cut stuff up smaller and feed it through the narrower infeed of the 200+ vs my vermeer 1800.

If you have a 450 or 550, it should handle a bandit 250 fine. If I ever went back to bandit (not gonna happen), I would absolutely go with the wider infeed table of the 250 so stuff wouldn't have to be trimmed up so much. Also, go with the biggest hp motor you can find on the 250.


----------



## lxt (May 21, 2010)

Wow you guys must be doing big trees!! I just did a norway maple today in a back yard (tight area) previously topped with 25 ft suckers up to 7-8" across...fit in the machine (90xp) nicely.

the drag was a PITA & thats with whats mentioned above, WHO IN THE HELL is dragging out 12-18" tops???? around here firewood is priceless!!

Im usually in some postage stamp of a yard doing decent sized trees that everything needs done by hand....so maybe thats the difference.

The chipper you select should be for the type of work you`re doing, I know guys my way that have big chippers & its overkill for what they`re doing!

GoodLuck!!


LXT..................


----------



## Toddppm (May 21, 2010)

We have a 150 and while it's a nice size and tows real good it sucks compared to the 200 I had before it got stolen. Doesn't feed anywhere near as good, I'm not sure what the difference is, the 200 had a wide tray but that doesn't seem to make much difference. The 150 just doesn't like to pull pieces in very well and the dead spot behind the wheel is a #####.


----------

